

Ask HN: What happened to CoralCDN? - weinzierl

CoralCDN[1] seems to be doing fine, no downtime announcement, no report of problems on their website, nothing on their Wiki.<p>Yet, since at least a few days, none of the *.nyud.net URLs seem to work, not even the one on their own frontpage[2].<p>I understand that this is&#x2F;was a research project but if it has finally come to an end at least a farewell message would have been nice.<p>[1] http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.coralcdn.org&#x2F;
[2] http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.coralcdn.org.nyud.net&#x2F;
======
samspenc
For those who may have not have heard of this: CoralCDN was to websites what
CloudFlare is today, but in a more decentralized ways.

In the early 2000s, it was quite common for a website to be actually
Slashdotted - featured on the Slashdot.org website - and the website would get
registered on CoralCDN and Slashdot would post a CoralCDN link when the
original website could no longer handle the traffic.

Haven't seen it been that popular recently, but I can imagine there are still
quite a few people using CoralCDN. But I have no idea what caused the
downtime.

------
lsmod
Last Updated: Jan 29, 2015[0]

[0][https://duckduckgo.com/?q=whois+nyud.net&t=ffsb&ia=whois](https://duckduckgo.com/?q=whois+nyud.net&t=ffsb&ia=whois)

